# sober. one year.



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

thursday oct. 15 is my one year sobriety anniversary.

life is better. i know that is cliche and corny...but true.

i didnt do aa. i did have a therapist, a shrink...meds etc.

i have zero desire to ever drink again.


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

odun said:


> thursday oct. 15 is my one year sobriety anniversary.
> 
> life is better. i know that is cliche and corny...but true.
> 
> ...


Good on ya' mate, keep on doing what you're doing. But I would still recommend AA and getting a sponsor, the sooner the better.


----------



## judge72 (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go!:clap


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That is an awesome accomplishment! Congrats! :squeeze


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations! That's a great thing and takes a huge commitment!

However, the zero desire thing is one trick I'm still working on after six years...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's Great!! Congratulations!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations! - This belongs in Triumphs!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent, well done you.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Tau Sin said:


> Good on ya' mate, keep on doing what you're doing. But I would still recommend AA and getting a sponsor, the sooner the better.


No I think he should keep doing what he's doing.

Well done, odun! Keep it up and don't fall back into bad old habits.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats!!!...thats awesome


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odun said:


> thursday oct. 15 is my one year sobriety anniversary.
> 
> life is better. i know that is cliche and corny...but true.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That's wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way to go, that's not an easy task, I know.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

:clapcongratulations:clap


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

Dude, nice!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ODUN! 
Nice to hear from you again.
Congratulations on this accomplishment! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Thats fantastic!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I love reading stories like this.

You the man, odun.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That is really awesome. Congratulations!


----------

